# anyone



## fastback (Mar 22, 2007)

is there any men out there that there wife doesnt want to be intimate with them? We always get in a arguement over it ever weekend. I just feel like there is no intimate connection between us or anything. I dont know what to do about this.


----------



## lizandbryan (Apr 2, 2007)

I am not man or anything but i can tell you this, sometimes a womans sex drive can go way down after kids. My soon to be ex husband and i did not have a sexual connection or anything after marriage, and i think it is because we know it is there if we ever needed it. I love sex, i just didn't enjoy it with him.


----------



## bclarke675 (Apr 16, 2007)

The problem as I see it is that men are taught that women want to talk about relationships, but in my experience, that hasn't been true. They don't want to tell you what they want or like, but expect you to "figure it out." Then, they get frustrated when you don't!


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

fastback said:


> I just feel like there is no intimate connection between us or anything. I dont know what to do about this.




Please know that a WOMAN has SEX to be LOVED - to FEEL LOVED...... How have YOU made your wife feel?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

bclarke675 said:


> The problem as I see it is that men are taught that women want to talk about relationships, but in my experience, that hasn't been true. They don't want to tell you what they want or like, but expect you to "figure it out." Then, they get frustrated when you don't!


I'd say you have to learn how to commicate better.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

If the woman feels like it is just another "chore" she is not going to want to particapte. Romance, romance, romance...she needs to feel special, beautiful and desired....it can't be just another romp in the hay.......


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Sv: Re: anyone*

U C, 
Think about that, concentrate on what is right now, distract your thoughts if they're messing with you. Come on Calvin, you can do this.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 28, 2012)

fastback said:


> is there any men out there that there wife doesnt want to be intimate with them? We always get in a arguement over it ever weekend. I just feel like there is no intimate connection between us or anything. I dont know what to do about this.


It depends. 
If you're Beta with your wife this can be a good reason for her not wanting to be intimate with you.
I would suggest reading Married Man Sex Life. The book gives good explanations of the dynamics behind the sexual attraction for men and women.There are great advices for men in the book too.

Talking can be useful but action is what you need to change things.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

ZOMBIE Thread.......


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

*Sv: Re: anyone*



Aunt Ava said:


> ZOMBIE Thread.......


Yeah, I see that, I don't know what happened, my phone just incorporated a quote from this thread out of the blue while I was posting in another thread


----------

